# Red empress fry



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

So yesterday the red empress was stripped of her fry. I got about 40 little guys. 

These guys are at a high school so wondering if they would be ok without food for the weekend? (I know its not ideal)


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

it will be very hard on them as they expend all their calories growing and so dont really store any, especially this new.


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Well, if they still have their egg yolks attached to the stomach, they will be good without food until the yolk disappears.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

no there is no egg sac on them anymore. They have been feeding since monday. 

I don't mind taking them them home but i work in surrey and live in mission. So they would have a 1 hr car ride. I wonder if they would survive that.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

they should survive the drive...just use as large of a water container as you can...Or you could try food blocks ...that might be enough to tide them over for a few days ...just remove it on monday and do a w/c.

congrats BTW


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

High schools usually have something going on on the weekend. Can you ask someone to put some food in your tank? Leave it premeasured?

Otherwise, can you use school funds to get an automatic feeder? You don't want to have to pack up your fish every weekend. I don't know if little tiny fry could eat block food. Maybe ask Rastapus or April for suggestions?


----------

